

Google Glass hack allows brainwave control - gsk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28237582

======
n0rm
To clarify; it doesn't enable one to hack _your_ brainwaves. Rather, _control
things_ with your brainwaves.

Not very reliable unless you are willing to risk unloading serious voltage
through your subject's head.

